# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  Ebook برای رسم نمودار

## Delphi Skyline

کسانی که می خواهند با دلفی نمودار رسم کنند این فایلو دانلود کنند.
این ebook فارسی است و خودم نوشتمشو با WORD 2003 (البته با ورد های دیگه هم می شه) است.
دانلود کنید.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

راسی چه طوری یک فایل word رو به PDF تبدیل کنیم (بدون اینکه فرسیش بهم بخوره)؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> راسی چه طوری یک فایل word رو به PDF تبدیل کنیم


آخرین نسخه Adobe Acrobat رو که نصب کنید یک Printer بنام Adobe Acrobat در فهرست چاپگرهای شما اضافه میشه.

فایل تون رو برای چاپ به اون بفرستید و فایل PDF تون رو تحویل بگیرید.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

متشکرم

----------


## Babak-Aghili

یک برنامه سبک تر هم هست : 
EasyPDF

----------


## Delphi Skyline

easypdf را از کجا بگیرم؟
 :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:   :گیج:

----------


## jirjirakk

با اینکه دو تا نرم افزار برای این کار معرفی شده بود اما دلم نیومد pdfFactory Pro رو معرفی نکنم :)

----------


## Delphi Skyline

بابا یکی در مورد این Ebook یک چیزی بگه...

----------


## arshia_

ممنون آقا مهرداد عزیز
مطلب جالبی بود
راستی از چه بانکهایی پشتیبانی می کنه؟
اگر اس کیو ال باشه چی؟

----------


## asgari2005

این EBook را در کجا قرار داده اید من آن را DownLoad کنم

----------


## babak869

این  Ebook  که میگی کجاست؟ لینکش چیه؟ من که چیزی نمیبینم

----------


## Developer Programmer

سلام
حاجی بیخودی پست های قدیمی رو بالا نکشین
ممنون

----------


## ashkan2005

> سلام
> حاجی بیخودی پست های قدیمی رو بالا نکشین
> ممنون


راست میگن این ebook که می گن کجاست.

----------


## ashkan2005

> کسانی که می خواهند با دلفی نمودار رسم کنند این فایلو دانلود کنند.
> این ebook فارسی است و خودم نوشتمشو با WORD 2003 (البته با ورد های دیگه هم می شه) است.
> دانلود کنید.


عزیز دل :لبخند:   کجاست آخه چرا من نمی بینم .

----------


## mvvaziri

بابا لینک دانلود این ebookکجاست؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

یعنی یکی نیست که جواب بده؟

----------


## Amin61

لینکش نیست

----------


## fahimi

office 2010  در گزینه save as  آن بصورت  pdf  میتواند ذخیره کنند.

----------


## hesarkhani

سلام
دوست عزیز لینک دانلودی نیست که
شدیدا نیاز به رسم نمودار دارم پروژم گیر کرده
اگه لطف کنی لینک رو بزاری یا کمکی کنی خیلی ممنونتم

----------

